#      2010.

## Zoer

(-)       3-4 .
  .

----------


## Zoer

-  RN3DHB.
  .

----------


## Zoer

o   KO66JF -     .     ,    .    144 - 10 ,  432 - 20 ,  6 , Inverted-V  80, FT-897.  .       FT-726R,   2  70      .      .

----------

